# pics of my R35 with new wheels.



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

enjoy,


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

VERY VERY VERY nice indeed mate and i must say a excelent choice of wheel
im VERY jellouse indeed you must be well chuffed, congrats

Alex


----------



## cogtr (Feb 17, 2009)

YES. i hate the stock wheels. nice exhaust too opcorn:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Great choice of wheel and some really nice pictures there..


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Looking cool mate she's sitting sweet!


----------



## Au2style (Dec 30, 2009)

Damn this is a nice car mate... I would like it!


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Sweet mate!!! Looks awesome!!

What make are those alloys?? Coilovers as well?

Trav


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

Well they do look the dogs nuts:smokin:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

jesus, that is a fine choice of wheel. looks superb.


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:

Gorgeous. Good on you mate.


----------



## sxygirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Those wheels are :smokin:
and your car is uber:smokin:
..... I want your car!!!!
Gorgeous.....


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

she sits just perfect gorgous car dude

wardy


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

one word.... wow !!!!!!! 

Love it alot.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

uber :smokin: love the wheels never seen them before:bowdown1:


----------



## Adrey (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks for all your compliments. here is some info on the wheels.

http://www.gtrblog.com/2010/01/02/cor-concave-wheels-photoshoot-starrng-the-nissan-gt-r/


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

wheels are sweet, love the professional shots


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

nice wheels,really suit the car.:smokin:

cant help thinking these are just a copy of the blitz thecnospeed z1's


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the wheels. Nice pics too!


----------



## ljungberg (Feb 22, 2009)

Best 35 I have ever seen. Be proud of that car and wheels mate


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

what a transformation:bowdown1:

that looks sweet mate, got to agree with ljungberg, 'best' R35 ive seen so far


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Wow thats nice! White suits the r35's lines so well too, well done


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats fkn Awesome!!


----------

